# Antral follicle count (ultrasound scan)



## Jazavac

Hello,

quick question, in case anyone knows.

My AMH levels are insanely messed up for someone who is not yet even 34. I barely have any reserves left, but so far that's the only value I have - my progesterone levels on 21DC (7DPO) seem fine and my day 2 lab is being done this Thursday. 

I need my antral follicles counted as well, and, as much as I know, this type of ultrasound is done at the beginning of one's cycle. Originally, I was hoping to get the scan in along with my day 2 bloodwork, but it looks like my doctor doesn't have an opening this week and he doesn't want a nurse to do it instead. So apparently now the scan can be done absolutely any time, any day of cycle.

Does this even make sense? I am confused.


----------



## _Nell

Yes an antral follicle count can be done at any time in a cycle. It is typically done at the beginning og a cycle for ease- there is no big lead follicle or corpus luteum in the way then. A good sonographer can get an idea whenever (your follicle count will vary from cycle to cycle a little anyway) .

As for AMH , me too - it sucks right? I'm 31, progesterone and cd2 labs all ok bot not amh.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks! 

I suppose I shouldn't worry then, since the scan will be done by the doctor himself, and he's a good one. And I sure do hope I do have something to be looked at. (I'm at least ovulating on a regular basis, it seems...)

As for AMH, ohyes, it sucks bad. It was 0.16 ng/ml, which is 1.14 pmol/l (I don't know which units they use where you're at), and all of that falls into the 'very low/hard to detect' category. The doctor said we should repeat that test, just to be on the safe side. 

With my husband's mild oligospermia, I predict it will take a while to conceive. :/


0.16 ng/ml iliti 1.14 pmol/l,


----------



## aliwnec10

Jazavac said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for AMH, ohyes, it sucks bad. It was 0.16 ng/ml, which is 1.14 pmol/l (I don't know which units they use where you're at), and all of that falls into the 'very low/hard to detect' category. The doctor said we should repeat that test, just to be on the safe side.

Just wanted to give you a little hope. My AMH is 2.12. I'm 16 weeks along. :winkwink:

If it were me, i would want the AFC to be done on cd3. Can't remember if i had it done on cd3 or cd5. But like the previous poster said, this way there is nothing in the way that could interefer with an accurate number. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on your pregnancy! Which measurement unit is your AMH measured in, though? 

2.12 in ng/ml is just fine, in pmol/l is pretty low. 

Mine's 0.16 ng/ml, which is 1.14 in pmol/l, and both of these in the US pretty much do not qualify for IVF procedures.


----------



## aliwnec10

Jazavac said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy! Which measurement unit is your AMH measured in, though?
> 
> 2.12 in ng/ml is just fine, in pmol/l is pretty low.
> 
> Mine's 0.16 ng/ml, which is 1.14 in pmol/l, and both of these in the US pretty much do not qualify for IVF procedures.

i'll have to check when i go home later to look at the form. ;)

I'm in the U.S. and my doctor never once said we couldn't try IVF, IUI's or anything else. In fact he never saw my fsh/amh levels as a problem. He treated every month as if this was THE month i'd get pregnant.


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like you're pretty good on the AMH field, then. If it's the US units of measurements, 2.12 is actually good (mine's 0.16 which is below... anything even existent, almost). Normal is above 1, but below 3 ng/ml.

Got my FSH back today, it's 9.2, so they say that's normal. I didn't see the reference values, so I have no idea what to look at (differs kind of from clinic to clinic, let alone the side of the world). E2 is 32.9, which makes them happy as well.

Still waiting on the 2nd round of AMH (now I'm really curious to see what it will be once more, because progesterone, E2 and FSH do not really match the horror) and then... well, we'll see. Meanwhile, I'm hoping to get something going on our own, of course...


----------



## MRSKJLH

Jazavac said:


> Looks like you're pretty good on the AMH field, then. If it's the US units of measurements, 2.12 is actually good (mine's 0.16 which is below... anything even existent, almost). Normal is above 1, but below 3 ng/ml.
> 
> Got my FSH back today, it's 9.2, so they say that's normal. I didn't see the reference values, so I have no idea what to look at (differs kind of from clinic to clinic, let alone the side of the world). E2 is 32.9, which makes them happy as well.
> 
> Still waiting on the 2nd round of AMH (now I'm really curious to see what it will be once more, because progesterone, E2 and FSH do not really match the horror) and then... well, we'll see. Meanwhile, I'm hoping to get something going on our own, of course...

Sounds like you ARE a candidate for IVF. AMH levels indicate ovarian reserve. My AMH is also undetectable (<0.16 ng/ml) but my FSH is 6.8 and my E2 is 22.8 (which means even though I don't have many eggs left I'm still ovulating) and my Dr. recommended a "more aggressive approach" meaning IVF. It does mean that it will probably take stronger hormone meds to induce ovulation. 

My Dr. also said that low AMH doesn't rule out getting pregnant totally naturally. Don't give up hope!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I ovulate on a regular basis. 

Right now, my doctor has not recommended anything other than trial and error at home, but we likely won't be doing IVF, unless we choose to take the egg donation route. We've only been trying for two months, so for now I'm not panicking.

In my home country, they'd be doing IVF left and right regardless of my AMH levels, but here in the US it won't really fly. Most clinics just choose not to try to harvest eggs when it comes to low responders.

I'm waiting for my AMH result again; the doctor wanted to test it one more time, since nothing else seems to be out of line.


----------

